# Shepton Mallett @ The Motorhome Show Shepton September



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Motorhome Show Shepton September in Shepton Mallett, Somerset starting 10/09/2015

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=577

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## admintest (May 11, 2015)

*New Attendee Added*

AdminTest has just added their name to attend this rally

Testing - ignore

Jeff


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We seem to have a lack of attendees for Shepton could a few more of you please be joining us there


Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I would quite like to do this one, but I have some concerns. I was lined up to go to the Spring event in April after having an alarm fitted at Vanbitz. Some friends (who have 'disabled status') were there before me and told me not to bother as there was hardly anything there. Very few exhibitors, not the usual accessories vendors, etc. So I didn't go.

My friends told me that water taps were not turned on, EHU not working and the place generally not prepared for the event. I gather there has been a change of organiser in recent years and they haven't been up to the job. I enquired at Vanbitz while I was there and they said they don't go any more. There have been fewer and fewer exhibitors and vendors over the years and their pitch fees keep going up which is deterring them. I got the impression the organiser is being greedy with the charges and trying to get more from fewer exhibitors.

I expected to see some negative reports on the internet or in MMM afterwards, but nothing seen, so I'm puzzled. I'd be interested to hear the opinions of any of our members here who may have attended, as basically I'm just going on the report from one couple and one business.

As I say, I'd like to attend but don't want to feel it's a wasted journey. I gather it's a very pleasant site if the weather is nice.

LadyJ, have you been to this one in recent years and can give a reasoned opinion of the show itself?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi tugboat

Yes we have been rallying at Shepton in September for 10 years for Motorhomefacts.

The show organiser' are still the same people that have been doing this show for the last 25 odd years
all that has changed is it is now the sons of Bob and Brenda Griffiths running the show and Brenda is 
still running the office as far as I am aware, Bob hasn't been too well lately though.

As to the size of the show I would say there was roughly about 130 odd exhibitors last year and Vanbitz was there as well last year, although there has been more stalls etc in previous years I think.

Electric has to be booked through LX Trix Ltd Tel 01749 823162 e.mail info.lxtrix.co.uk

If booking electric and you are wanting to camp with MHF then please tell them you want your electric on MHF pitch and let me know you have booked it.

As to the April show that really hasn't taken off it was originally in January and got moved to April because of the weather in January, so yes your friends were probably correct re that show that's why we didn't organise a rally there this year.

Jacquie


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info, Jacquie. Ah, that makes sense, the late summer show is clearly the one to go for rather than the Spring event. I'll see about getting my name put down. Be nice to meet up with a few Facters and 'ave a larf, like!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

tugboat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

tugboat said:


> Thanks for the info, Jacquie. Ah, that makes sense, the late summer show is clearly the one to go for rather than the Spring event. I'll see about getting my name put down. Be nice to meet up with a few Facters and 'ave a larf, like!


Well it would be nice Geoff if we could get a few more attending:frown2:
More peoples needed PLEASE

Jacquie


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Come on, you West Country people, come and have a giggle and a few bevvies.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Shepton Shows that we attended were good fun, well organised and plenty of things to see, the September one was always better than the January one (as it was then) - particularly as the last January one we went to was -9C Friday to Saturday.

The September one is/was always very busy with lots of things like fireworks organised by Show Admin. The MHF section was always busy and it was great to be able to put faces to names.

It was as a result of attending one of these shows that we used VanBitz and have never been more grateful since the service we have had from them has been outstanding, even though it is now five years on by my reckoning.

Sadly we are unlikely to be in the country at the time, but if we were we would certainly drop in.....

Dave


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

We too love the Shepton Show in September regret we'll be abroad taking advantage of the cheap off season.

It's also a good feeder rally to the Warren Farm rally which we have also enjoyed very much in the past - Ellie our Springer just loves that one.

Shepton is not far from Street where we normally top up our stocks of shoes at the factory outlet!



Bob


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

ChrisandJohn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We've now booked for this show but we're not sure how to confirm attendance. I've tried (twice) sending a pm to LadyJ but not sure if I've been successful as the new site is not showing them as Sent.

Anyway, we are coming, so looking forward to meeting others.

Thanks


Chris and John


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

ChrisandJohn said:


> We've now booked for this show but we're not sure how to confirm attendance. I've tried (twice) sending a pm to LadyJ but not sure if I've been successful as the new site is not showing them as Sent.
> 
> Anyway, we are coming, so looking forward to meeting others.
> 
> ...


Am away running Shabbington rally Chris but have confirmed you now and replied to both pms

Jacquie


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you Jacquie.

There are still some aspects of the new site that I haven't got my head around, and PMs are one of them.


Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder folks you have just over 3 weeks left now to book to camp with us at Shepton
and we could sure do with a few more of you coming please

Booking closes on Friday 4th September at 5pm

Please add your name to the rally list
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=577

Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I dont think there are fireworks anymore, which was very disappointing when we last stayed 3 or 4 years ago (no longer have a van)

I loved the September show, but the number of exhibitors has gone down over the years, but it didnt matter. you could have a browse, go back to the van for coffee or a snooze and then off again to see if there was something you missed that you didnt know you needed!

The April show this year was dreadful, We went round in an hour and that included having a coffee!! I did hear that a lot of exhibitors packed up early and went home. 

I hope to be a day visitor this year, will come and say hello Jacquie if I do


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi guys

i have it in mind to go but wife is nit to well can i provisionally book or do i still have some time to wait and see how she is nearer the time

barry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

powerplus said:


> hi guys
> 
> i have it in mind to go but wife is nit to well can i provisionally book or do i still have some time to wait and see how she is nearer the time
> 
> barry


Barry, You can provisionally book now with MHF on the link below if you wish.
Bookings with the show organisers need to be made by 4th September and then you can confirm with MHF.
Ray

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=577


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

piinch has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## markae (Aug 9, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

markae has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

Happycampers has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello Jacquie,

Can you please confirm our attendance, have booked with Stone Leisure and be arriving on Thursday. Be nice to see you after all this time


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Jacquie


I seem to remember that there were showers available last year for campers...or I might just be making that up! Their website is very slow so am struggling to see if they have them.


Do you know if there are showers this year?


ta


Graham:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

GMJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Graham as far as I know the showers are still there


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more of you going to join us at Shepton?



Jacquie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Jacquie


Are we able to arrive any time on our due day?


Graham:smile2:


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Hello Jacquie

Please confirm us on the list....I have just bought our tickets! Thanks

Jean


----------



## Dawnjeff (Aug 31, 2015)

*New Attendee Added*

dawnjeff has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GMJ said:


> Jacquie
> 
> Are we able to arrive any time on our due day?
> 
> Graham:smile2:


Jacquie

Any idea on this?

ta

Graham:smile2:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Graham you can arrive any time but if its dark usually about 8 pm they put you in a holding bay till the morning

If you arrive at the crack of dawn park yourself up and I will catch you when I'm conscious 


Jacquie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Jacquie


Thanks for this. We'll be there at sensible o'clock don't worry :smile2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre booking for Shepton is now closed.

You can still go and pay on the gate and if we have room you are most welcome to park in our area cost you a £1 though lol


Jacquie


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Jacquie

We missed the booking deadline and will have to pay on the gate. Is it still possible to be with MHF or will we have to go with the general campers?

Linda


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Linda I am sure we will have room for you just ask the guys on the gate to point you in our direction


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi all from sunny Shepton well it was when we got here lol

If you need to contact me my mobile number is 0797 026 5683

Just been talking to the electric chappy and he recons there are more exhibitors here this year than there was last year so it's looking good folks, if any more of you are thinking of coming. We have plenty of room on our hard standing pitch if you want to join us


Jacquie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Jacquie


Just a note to thank you for organising this event. We only attend one show a year and for 2 years it has been this one. It always works out very expensive with purchases:grin2:


One thing: whilst I don't begrudge a quid can you tell me what we were insuring for £13 exactly? (there being 13 of us I think). Your husband(?) didn't seem to know...


ta


Graham:smile2:


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Hi Jacquie and John

Thank you for our being able to pitch up so easily on hardstanding. Shepton is very good for the camping facilities....not so for the food though. Every stall had closed for food, except the burger van by 7pm even though the details said 9am to 8pm...oh well even cold chips appeal when you are starving!

Hopefully see you soon...

Sundial


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Graham

To be able to hold rally's we have to have insurance and as the rally group is self funding we have to get the money from some where to be able to cover the cost of the insurance, so we charge each van a £1 on each rally. The cost of insurance is roughly in the region of £400 per year I think, Scottie is the treasurer of the group and he could prob tell you the exact amount.

The insurance covers us for any damage that might be done at any of the sites we use for rally's.

If we have any money left over then this is used to purchase the stickers flage etc that we sell at the rally's also maybe fund a cream tea and supply prizes for quizzes raffles etc.


Hope that explains why we have a £1 off you


Jacquie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Jacquie

That's great thanks...I was just wondering. 

So if we go wild we are covered :grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Jean2 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi Jacquie
We were at the Shepton Mallet show and are in the process of buying a Bessacar E729 . Does any member own one of these? It's a Y reg with u-shaped lounge. I was hoping to learn to drive it but my driving licence doesn't cover the weight. Hoping to spend time at Holmesly in the New Forest when all the business is settled


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Jacquie & John,
Thanks for the weekend, enjoyed the show and the Rally. Was nice to see you both after such a long time and i'll keep an eye out for your
next rally.
Thanks again and enjoy Warren Farm.
Nigel & Ann


----------

